# Looking for a new holster?



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I ordered an IWB holster from Badger Concealment for my Kimber Micro Carry 380. It is the best fitting, most nicely finished holster I have. I have no affiliation with BC but if you want a great holster at a great price you might give them a look. http://badgerconcealment.com/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good lookin rig bar-d


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Liking that holster. What's it made of ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Liking that holster. What's it made of ?


It is .060" Kydex with carbon fiber pattern.

:hunter:


----------

